# The End Is NOT Near



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

First I want to thank everyone for your prayers and thoughts. It made us feel so much better. We were prepared last night to send Jesse off tonight to the rainbow bridge. I called our vet this morning who has been our vet for almost 13 years. He said he wanted to do an ultrasound. I explained that after Tayla's surgery we were broke. He said that her kidney values dropped drastically so it was not renal failure. We went ahead with the ultrasound and we are thrilled to say that everything it found is fixable. Raging kidney infection masked by Cushing's. The worse case of pancreatitis he has seen, although her only visible symptom is not eating. It has caused inflammation in her stomach and possible ulcers. Finally, her gallbladder is filled with sludge. She is staying with our vet through the end of the week to have IV antibiotics and to start her on other meds for her other issues. When she starts eating it will be a crappy RX diet that I will now be thrilled to feed her. We are broke and our credit cards are maxed but Jesse will be coming home to us again. Our vet is incredible and just wouldn't give up even when we did. Thank you all for being a great support to us. I need a nap and a drink, but Tayla wants to play so....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh what wonderful news!! I am so very, very thrilled for you, and for Jesse!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Keeping Tayla in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow that's fantastic news! You have been on one hell of a rollercoaster ride. Here's hoping that everything will go in the right direction for dear Jesse. Sending you extra special hugs from all of us across the miles. Try and get some much needed rest!.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is GREAT NEWS, glad for you all.


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

*The End Is NOT NEAR*

Wow. Congratulations on your wonderful news. Give her a big hug for me when you see her next. You can now relax and enjoy every moment with her when she gets home.:curtain:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's fantastic! I can't begin to tell you how happy you've made me that Jesse will be coming home. Atta girl Jesse! Sending healing thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery!


Pete


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Wonderful news! I am so happy you have such a great vet!

Healing thoughts to Jesse and a hug to you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!! Those candles are magic!!!! Hip hip horray!!!!!!!! 

Let's fix you up a drink!!! 

Xoxoxoxoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's fantastic!!! Didn't I tell you "not as good as tomorrow"


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

WONDERFUL,WONDERFUL news !!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing news!! I'm so happy!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

That is absolutely wonderful news. I have been checking your other thread with teary eyes all day today. 
Can you please post your vet's name and address; or maybe PM it to me - I would like to send in a little contribution towards Jesse's vet bills.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Great news.. So happy for all of you. We love our puppers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tayla*

I COULDN'T be happier for Tayla and you!
So glad the prayers helped!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that your girl is going to be okay!!! What an amazing vet to push for your girl even when all looked lost. And how lucky Jesse is to have you guys there to support her through this. I know it's going to be a long road, but you get to walk it with Jesse and that makes me so, so very happy for you! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy tears. Thrilled for you all.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

That's great news!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, wow...I am so happy for you! What absolutely wonderful news to get.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

So happy for you! To think you have another chance for more time with her, at her age, is a blessing!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

wonderful news and amazing gift that you received 
cherish all the quality time with your baby 
keep us posted too


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news! When Clyde turned 12, he got very sick. I too thought I was taking him in to euthanize him. it was pancreatitis, five days of IV, and he came home. That was in September, and he is doing great!! Wishing you many more memory making days!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

love never dies said:


> wonderful news and amazing gift that you received
> cherish all the quality time with your baby
> keep us posted too


It certainly was an amazing gift. Didn't get that with Cheyenne, but we know how lucky we are. Its a great reprieve.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very happy to read your terrific news! That is wonderful she's coming home to you.

It sounds like you've got a great vet too!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

AWESOME news!!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy dance for you and Jesse. Good times ahead for both of you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This makes me smile from ear to ear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery for your sweet Tayla.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This the best, best news. I am going to feel happier all day because of this.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Wonderful wonderful news! I'm so glad you all will get more precious time together!
Terrific vet! Heaven sent!
❤


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing the happy news. You made my day!

Holding Jesse and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

continue sending prayers


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm so happy for you. I know how it is to spend every penny I have on my pups (and pennies I don't have! lol). When we lost our Bailey in August 2012 he was just a few weeks shy of 16 years. The money we spent on that guy over the years is crazy to anyone but a dog lover! I'm hoping we get to have our babies meet soon since we are both in Clearwater. Best of wishes for quick healing for Jesse. What vet do you use? Take care.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

4theluvofgoldens said:


> I'm so happy for you. I know how it is to spend every penny I have on my pups (and pennies I don't have! lol). When we lost our Bailey in August 2012 he was just a few weeks shy of 16 years. The money we spent on that guy over the years is crazy to anyone but a dog lover! I'm hoping we get to have our babies meet soon since we are both in Clearwater. Best of wishes for quick healing for Jesse. What vet do you use? Take care.


I would like to meet someday. Our vet is Dr. Greg Todd @ Animal Hospital of Dunedin. Jesse is still not eating and he fed her with a syringe tonight. We picked her up for an overnight home visit. She will probably come home tomorrow night also. She just can't be off the IV yet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am praying for your girl. Still believe in a miracle. Hugs.


----------

